# Cyclist hit in Santa Clarita, info needed



## MaliceFox (Jul 31, 2012)

Bicyclist, 54, Injured In Hit-And-Run In Santa Clarita « CBS Los Angeles

SANTA CLARITA (CBSLA.com) — A 54-year-old bicyclist was injured Tuesday in an alleged hit-and-run accident in Santa Clarita.

The collision happened around 11:15 a.m. at the intersection of Orchard Village Road and Dalbey Drive.

The woman, who was struck and thrown from her bike, suffered multiple injuries, including head injuries. She was transported to the hospital.

The suspect was last seen driving a blue or possibly gray Honda Civic or Accord. The windows of the car appeared to be heavily tinted.

The front end of the suspect’s car would have possible damage because of the crash.

Anyone with information on the hit-and-run is urged to contact Detective Maag of the Santa Clarita Valley Sheriff’s Station at 661-799-5112 or at [email protected] .org


If anyone saw anything on this, please contact the sherrif's office. We need to get people like this off the streets!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*another one???*



MaliceFox said:


> Bicyclist, 54, Injured In Hit-And-Run In Santa Clarita « CBS Los Angeles


we're all still reeling from one of our RBR members* being hit and left for dead this past Saturday! WTF is wrong with people? 


*sticky thread in Lounge forum. Local SoCal guy has posted here often


----------



## MaliceFox (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah i saw that thread too.  People need to slow down around us cyclists. The only positive in this story is she was only a couple blocks from a hospital.


----------



## SixThree (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you heard any updates on this? I'm 52 and ride that area frequently, and every time I leave the bike paths for the roads it's nerve wracking. It's only amazing that these accidents don't happen more often. I live in Canyon Country and the speed limit is 35mph. I'd say that at least 90 percent of the cars are going over 60mph in my neighborhood. It's insanely dangerous. :sad:


----------



## MaliceFox (Jul 31, 2012)

Sadly it seems this story has gone quiet in local news. I haven't heard anything new on this


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Of course it goes quiet. No one cares about cyclists unless Villalaraza hits a taxi then we need to stop the press.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

There were 2 killed in Orange county- ocregister.com in 1 week


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

a$$holes I farking hate them all


----------

